# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haar uitval reden laten testen door bloedtest?

## Djrco

Beste mensen,
Ik ben een jongen van 24 jaar en heb sinds een half jaar last van enorme haaruitval.
Nu heb ik op een website gezien dat je door middel van een bloedtest bij bloedwaardentest kan testen waar dit aan zou kunnen liggen misschien eventuele tekorten. Je hebt hiervoor geen verwijzing van de dokter nodig en kan de test zelf aanvragen via de webshop heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Via mijn huisarts kom ik niet verder namelijk.
Graag reactie groet Djirco

----------


## Niels

Wat is er mis met de huisarts?

----------


## Djrco

Omdat de huisarts niet zo uitgebreid wil testen mag denk ik niet van zorgverzekeringen. Bij bloedwaardentest daar kan ik getest worden op wat ik zelf wil in dit geval:vitamine B12, Ijzer, Ferritine TSH,(Thyroid stimulerend hormoon), Cortisol (stresshormoon) Jodium te kort Iodium serum. Wel voor eigen kosten maar dat zou ik normaal ook hebben want zit nog lang niet aan mijn eigen risico. Het is doordat het een heel uitgebreid onderzoek is best prijzig daarom was ik benieuwd of iemand hier al ervaring mee had. Ik denk dat ik het toch ga proberen en zal mijn bevindingen nog vermelden.

----------


## Niels

En hoeveel kost dat ?
en je kunt de huisarts misschien overtuigen dat het je heel erg dwars zit, en of hij het desnoods onder een ander noemertje wil laten testen.

----------


## Djrco

De test kost 146,90 euro maar dat heb ik er graag voor over. Heb de huisarts net gebeld dat ik dat van plan ben om de haaruitval test aan te vragen en deze gaf aan dat het wel de juiste waardes zijn om bij haaruitval op te testen maar dat hij dat zo uitgebreid niet aan kan vragen i.v.m. de kosten en dat het er door de zorgverzekering opgegooid wordt dat het om een preventief onderzoek gaat en dat vergoeden ze zo ie zo niet. Het zijn geen goedkope waarde om te testen gaf hij aan dus de prijs klopt ook wel. Heb net gelezen dat bloedwaardentest samenwerkt met een huisarts gecertificeerd laboratorium dus zal wel overeen komen met als mijn huisarts het wel aan kon vragen. Ga nu de test bestellen heb nog geen reacties ontvangen van mensen die ervaringen hebben met deze webshop dus dan ben ik de eerste maar en hoop er wijzer van te worden. Hopelijk ga ik als ik weet waar het aan ligt en dat aan zou kunnen vullen minder haren verliezen.

----------


## Niels

Laat ons in ieder geval even weten wat de uitslag is, ik ben in ieder geval benieuwd!
Wel balen dat de zorgverzekering het niet vergoed!  :Frown:

----------


## Djrco

Ga ik zeker doen. Morgen komt de testset binnen. Dan kan ik naar een prikpost hier in mijn woonplaats, dat is handig. Dan mijn bloedbuisjes opsturen naar het lab en zou ik binnen een week de uitslag hebben. Zodra deze binnen is zal ik info uitbrengen of ik er wat mee opgeschoten ben.

----------

